# Impression non centrer



## robindesbois (16 Mars 2009)

J'ai une imprimante laserjet 2600n et le dernier driver 1.3
Lorsque j'imprime avec photoshop cs4 (avec les autres programmes je ne sais pas ) l'impression n'est pas centrer il me reste un bord blanc plus grand dans le bas de la feuille même si je passe par Aperçu et que je mets centrer l'impression.
Avez-vous une idée pour corriger cela?


----------



## robindesbois (19 Mars 2009)

Personne n'a d'idée?


----------



## 217ae1 (19 Mars 2009)

chez moi, ça fait la même chose.

j'ai une HP Psc 750, qui doit avoir 7ans.

j'ai aussi une psc 1350, et elle ne fait pas ça !

pour ces problèmes, ca doit être l'imprimante...


----------



## robindesbois (26 Mars 2009)

Ouais pas terrible ça.....une autre idée?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

Beaucoup d'imprimantes ont une marge minimale basse plus importante que la marge haute, ça tient au mode d'entraînement du papier. La seule parade, dans ce cas, c'est d'augmenter la marge haute pour qu'elle ait la même valeur !


----------



## robindesbois (27 Mars 2009)

Dans quoi?
Le logiciel ? ou direct est-ce faisable ds l'imprimante


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Mars 2009)

robindesbois a dit:


> Dans quoi?
> Le logiciel ? ou direct est-ce faisable ds l'imprimante


J'ai le même problème avec XPress et une Epson.
Et je fais comme le suggère Pascal, je triche avec la marge du haut en descendant tout mon doc de quelques millimètres.
Dans Photoshop, il faut essayer de faire pareil si l'image et les marges restantes t'en laissent la possibilité.


----------



## robindesbois (27 Mars 2009)

MMMM peut être que j'en demande de trop mais???
Dans ma page A4 je dois créer une pages plus grande?
ou direct dans imprimer?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Mars 2009)

robindesbois a dit:


> MMMM peut être que j'en demande de trop mais???
> Dans ma page A4 je dois créer une pages plus grande?
> ou direct dans imprimer?


Pas sûr que tu aies cette possibilité dans "Imprimer".
Quant à créer une page plus grande, tu risques que ça ne passe pas avec l'imprimante.
Je viens d'essayer et mon imprimante m'a envoyé ce message :



Le mieux (je pense) serait de faire un "copier" de ta page, d'ouvrir un autre fichier du même format et de faire un "coller". Tu pourras ainsi déplacer ton image à ta guise et donc tricher avec les marges.


----------



## robindesbois (27 Mars 2009)

moi aussi il me dit ça en partant avec un format A4
Mais en faisant centrer l'impression il devrait y avoir une marge identique
???


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Mars 2009)

robindesbois a dit:


> moi aussi il me dit ça en partant avec un format A4
> Mais en faisant centrer l'impression il devrait y avoir une marge identique
> ???


Et non, justement ! C'est ce que t'a dit Pascal :


Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...) ça tient au mode d'entraînement du papier. (...)



edit/Ce n'est pas comme pour une photocopie ou ta feuille ne bouge pas.


----------



## robindesbois (27 Mars 2009)

MMMM pas très concret tt ça pour moi.
je vais essayer de faire des copies d'écran et d'illustrer mon souci pour bien comprendre la solution car si je change les marges mon images est tronquée.
Donc est-ce qu'il est impératif de faire une image beaucp plus petite que A4 alors que normalment il doit y avoir uniquement 7mm de marge?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Mars 2009)

Ton image est pleine page ou presque ?
Si c'est ça, effectivement, c'est plus compliqué.

edit/ Sur mon Epson, il faut que je laisse 15/16 mm de marge en haut (donc en trichant) pour avoir ma page à peu près centrée.


----------



## robindesbois (27 Mars 2009)

oui c'est un format A4
Mais en laissant des marges de 16mm je perds le double sur la dimension de mon image. donc j'ai mon image qui fera
265mm de haut.
Pas terrible au fait ces imprimantes
Ce qui n'est pas clair c'est que je ne sais pas où laisser cette marge? Dans la fenêtre d'impression ou est coché centrer l'image où créer une zone de travail plus grande et laisser une marge blanche au dessus? Dans ce cas est-ce que je dois mettre centrer l'impression?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2009)

robindesbois a dit:


> moi aussi il me dit ça en partant avec un format A4
> Mais en faisant centrer l'impression il devrait y avoir une marge identique
> ???





robindesbois a dit:


> MMMM pas très concret tt ça pour moi.



Rien de sorcier : pour le pilote d'impression, le centrage ne se fait pas par rapport à la feuille, mais par rapport à sa partie imprimable, il ne tient donc pas compte des marges minimales asymétriques !


----------



## robindesbois (27 Mars 2009)

Ben que faire alors, modifier la taille de ma zone de travail?
Désolé mais un peu confus même si ça peut paraître simple


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2009)

robindesbois a dit:


> Ben que faire alors, modifier la taille de ma zone de travail?
> Désolé mais un peu confus même si ça peut paraître simple



Rien, cette taille est déterminée par les caractéristiques mécaniques de l'imprimante, et ne peut en aucun cas être modifiée !


----------



## robindesbois (27 Mars 2009)

Donc il faut juste que je diminue mon image sans modifier ma zone de travail A4 et déplacer mon image plus petite pour la positionner non centrée et donc avoir mon image plus petite qui sera centrée sur ma feuille? Ouf


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2009)

Voilà !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Mars 2009)

Ce système sur les imprimantes me fait penser un peu à la prise de pince dans l'imprimerie.


----------



## robindesbois (7 Avril 2009)

Merci à vous.
Prochaine imprimante je ferais gaffe, car je ne trouve pas ça très pratique de faire image centrée et que ce ne l'est pas :-(


----------

